# Long driftwood branches...



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm thinkin in my 75 i would like to make it look like i have large roots criss crossing the tank....Maybe 1-1.5" diam 46-48" long pieces..

Does anyone have a link with some info on some products like this?

I would like to use real wood if possible....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

There is a guy who sells manzantia wood all the time on the buy and sell forum of aquatic plant central.
That is the only reasonably priced source I could give you.

Hope it helps


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> There is a guy who sells manzantia wood all the time on the buy and sell forum of aquatic plant central.
> That is the only reasonably priced source I could give you.
> 
> Hope it helps


thanks...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> There is a guy who sells manzantia wood all the time on the buy and sell forum of aquatic plant central.
> That is the only reasonably priced source I could give you.
> 
> Hope it helps


How do they prep manzanita. I know they sand blast it, but what else?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys got a ton of exactley what i was lookin for...Found a person on ebay that is in the Capemay area of NJ...Drove down today and got a ton of driftwood branches perfect for my idea...

Will have pics up when complete...Soakin wood now in tub!


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Link?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

pix?

when in the tank of course


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> Link?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-20-aquarium-driftw...1QQcmdZViewItem

Great person to deal with also....


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

superbee said:


> pix?
> 
> when in the tank of course


Gonna soak wood for about a week then setup in tank..will have pics then...:nod:

[/quote]

Ill be waiting


----------

